# New Routine and diet



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, im fairly new to this sort of thing. But i hope to pick it up and start building muscle.

I am 19 years old, currently working a techy job which doesnt involve much exercise. Im at work usually from 7am-7pm. So its difficult to find healthy meals that i can take to work that dont break the bank.

currently i am 6 foot 6, wiegh 14 stone, my chest is 38 inch, and my waist is 32 inch. My abs are fairly flat but i dont have any abs showing (yet!)

I would like to have my abs show and build mass on my arms and chest area. When reading online i seem to get mixed opinions so hopefully someone here will be kind enough to give me some advise as it would be much appreciated.

any advise on what to eat, when to eat and what workouts to do would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to ukm.

As you will probably read on many threads around here, a 5x5 routine would be best to start off with, search around for stronglifts, starting strength and reg park routines.

I'm just about to start a 5x5 routine myself, head over to the diet section and you will find a wealth of info about diets.

Good luck


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

rice and chicken wont break the bank mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah diet wise there's loads of stuff, pasta, tuna, chicken, rice, nuts, peanut butter, mince, cheese, eggs etc

What was u thinking will break the bank?

Combine any of those into meals, tub them all up take 4 tubs with you, est during the day!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

where do you guys buy your chicken and rice? and how many portions a day?

I find that 2 fillets of chicken can cost a lot these days.

cheers


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> where do you guys buy your chicken and rice? and how many portions a day?
> 
> I find that 2 fillets of chicken can cost a lot these days.
> 
> cheers


5kg of chicken for £25ish and

big bag of basmati rice is £7ish

milk and whey is pretty cheap

oats are very cheap


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

I manage to get a box of 20 chicken fillet breasts from my local butchers for £22.

I have heard so many mixed opinions on what to eat that im a bit lost haha.

How many chicken fillets would you eat throughout the day and how much rice?

i was thinking,

workout for an hour every day mon-fri

monday - Cardio

tue - Benchpress/deadlift

wed - Triceps/biceps

thurs - benchpress/deadlife

fri - Cardio

then

each day oats for breakfast with a whey protein shake

then every 3 hours a chicken fillet with a small portion of rice.

starting from 10am-7pm

hows that sound?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> I manage to get a box of 20 chicken fillet breasts from my local butchers for £22.
> 
> I have heard so many mixed opinions on what to eat that im a bit lost haha.
> 
> How many chicken fillets would you eat throughout the day and how much rice?


meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, scoop of oats and ff milk

meal 2: 1 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.

meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs and 2 slices of bergan bread

meal 4: Protein shake with peanut butter and ff milk

meal 5: steak and jacket potato with bit of brocoli

meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk and tbspoon of peanut butter


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, scoop of oats and ff milk
> 
> meal 2: 1 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.
> 
> ...


That sounds great. Thanks 

about the peanut butter, ive had some of that in the past and realised it has a high amount of fat in it. Have i bought the wrong type of peanut butter or is that normal?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> That sounds great. Thanks
> 
> about the peanut butter, ive had some of that in the past and realised it has a high amount of fat in it. Have i bought the wrong type of peanut butter or is that normal?


Nothing wrong with fat mate....thats why we eat the peanut butter.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Nothing wrong with fat mate....thats why we eat the peanut butter.


alright thanks. So with that diet, i have a 50kg barbell and dumbells at home and do a bit of kickboxing with a boxing bag up in my garage.

So if i do boxing as cardio

and the following routine

mon- cardo

tue - deadlift/benchpress

wed - triceps/biceps

thurs - shoulders/back

fri - cardio

does that sound good enough to build muscle mass?

cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> That sounds great. Thanks
> 
> about the peanut butter, ive had some of that in the past and realised it has a high amount of fat in it. Have i bought the wrong type of peanut butter or is that normal?


Just make sure you Get the natural stuff from holland and barrett or my protein etc and not sunpat which is loaded with salt and sugar.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just make sure you Get the natural stuff from holland and barrett or my protein etc and not sunpat which is loaded with salt and sugar.


Taste good tho


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> alright thanks. So with that diet, i have a 50kg barbell and dumbells at home and do a bit of kickboxing with a boxing bag up in my garage.
> 
> So if i do boxing as cardio
> 
> ...


have a look at stronglifts mate...think you will outgrow those weights very quickly imo


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate what are your goals?

That routine is no good whatever they are, as I said look up 5x5 stronglifts, you must train legs.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

by stronglift you mean this here right? http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

And my goals, im currently 14 stone, 6 foot 6, and i am fairly slim. I would like to bulk up my abs, chest, shoulders, and arms.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

by 5x5 stronglifts do you mean the muscle building training program top option on google?

and my goals are to build muscle mass on my chest, back, shoulders, arms and hopefully eventually get my abs to show

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, scoop of oats and ff milk
> 
> meal 2: 1 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.
> 
> ...


Minus meal 6 this works out as:

65 fat/223 carbs/228 protein/

Does that seem enough

?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> by 5x5 stronglifts do you mean the muscle building training program top option on google?
> 
> and my goals are to build muscle mass on my chest, back, shoulders, arms and hopefully eventually get my abs to show
> 
> Thanks


Yes pal, there's loads of stuff about stronglifts you can read up on there are other 5x5 as well so do some research.

If you want to build muscle mass then ease up on the cardio for now and work out your bmr and then make sure you eat 500 cals above maintance.

Fat won't make you fat, so eat highish fat but good fats.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

5 reps 5 sets of each

monday - Squat overhead Press Dead Lift

Wed - Squat Bench Press Barbell row

Fri - Squat Overhead Press Dead Lift

thatst he stronglift 5 x 5 yeah?

also someone said that i would grow out of the 50kg wieght pretty fast. I cant even deadlift the 50kg yet. I am fairly weak haha.

So if i can deadlift or even benchpress 50kg fairly quick then i will be very happy


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> 5 reps 5 sets of each
> 
> monday - Squat overhead Press Dead Lift
> 
> ...


Mate at 6'6 you can deadlift 50kg...


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

i can, but i cant do more than one or two reps without it having to drop the wieghts

its extremely difficult


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> i can, but i cant do more than one or two reps without it having to drop the wieghts
> 
> its extremely difficult


whats your form like?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

im 6 foot 6, fairly slim. and not exactly very muscular. I am fairly weak honestly.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Hi, im fairly new to this sort of thing. But i hope to pick it up and start building muscle.
> 
> I am 19 years old, currently working a techy job which doesnt involve much exercise. Im at work usually from 7am-7pm. So its difficult to find healthy meals that i can take to work that dont break the bank.
> 
> ...


mate i am going to start shopping at aldi and my weekly staples would cost £27 and would consist of-

1.6kg diced lean steak

2kg chicken breasts

3kg frozen veg

30 eggs

that would be my weekly shopping, then u get like bags of rice,oats ect at bulk from the likes of tesco for next to nothing.

or just go to the butchers and buy ur food and freeze it till you need it that will be even cheaper for meats.

as for workouts go with what the others have stated stronglifts, starting strength ect they are quality proven routines.

here is another good quality routine is perfect for beginners

A Simple Beginner's Routine



A Simple beginner's Routine​
You will do 3 work outs per week on non consecutive days. The first work out is your heavy work out. The second work out is your medium work out, use 10% less weight for your work sets. The final work out for the week is your lite work out, use 20% less weight.

Do a lite warm up with 1/4 of your work sets weight. Do a medium warm up with 1/2 of your work sets weight. Do 2 work sets with the same weight. Choose a starting weight and start light.

These are the seven exercises you will be starting with.

Squats

Bench Presses

Bent-Over Rows

Overhead Barbell Presses

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts

Barbell Curls

Calf Raises

You will be running this program on a five week cycle as follows:

The first week do all 4 sets for 8 reps.

The second week do all 4 sets for 9 reps.

The third week do all 4 sets for 10 reps.

The fourth week do all 4 sets for 11 reps.

The fifth week do all 4 sets for 12 reps.

If you got all of the required reps on the fifth week then increase the weight by 10% and

repeat the cycle. If you didn't get all of the reps on the fifth week then repeat the cycle with the same weight. You shouldn't need more than one minute rest between the warm up sets and you shouldn't need more than one minute thirty seconds between the work sets.

Do some cardio and abs work on non weight training days.

hope this helps.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> im 6 foot 6, fairly slim. and not exactly very muscular. I am fairly weak honestly.


The weights will fly up in no time pal, stick to the routine and eat 500 above maintance, you will get past your 50 kg before the intial 12 week plan is up


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok so from what information i have gathered. I have this following routine.

08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, scoop of oats and ff milk

11AM meal 2: 2 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.

14PM meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs and 2 slices of bergan bread

17PM meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein, peanut butter and ff milk

20PM meal 5: 2 steaks and jacket potato with bit of brocoli

23PM meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk and tbspoon of peanut butter

Mon

Squat

Bench press

Dead Lift

Tues

Cardio

Abs

Wed

Squat

Barbell Rows

Overhead Press

Thurs

Cardio

Abs

Fri

Squat

Bench Press

Dead Lift

Any opinions on this? Thanks


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Routine looks good, remember to rotate a b a b

Have you worked out your bmr?

What macros is that diet?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

honestly no idea what you mean by BMR and macros.

Probably very stupid of me haha


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

You are still young mate, so your hormones should be in good shape to keep you in good shape too.

If you want to maintain then 1g protein per lb of body weight, if you wanna gain then 1 to 1.5 gram. per day.

Cut carbs down, pasta and floury stuff like bread biscuits and cakes are a no go....no beer....no sugar sweets.

Plnty of water to flush you out, and remember, what goes in your mouth must come out, so maybe a few red hot chillis to get your body temp up and give you a nice warm feeling in the loo.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just found out what BMR is. My BMR IS aprox 2160.46.

and not sure what you mean by working out macros. I know i am to eat high protein, medium carb, low fat. i think thats what i need


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

65 fat/223 carbs/228 protein/

These are your macros...

but i cut out the 6th meal (its a lot of food to be eating at first)


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> 65 fat/223 carbs/228 protein/
> 
> These are your macros...
> 
> but i cut out the 6th meal (its a lot of food to be eating at first)


So you recommend i cut out the last meal on this?

08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, scoop of oats and ff milk 50g protein

11AM meal 2: 2 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice. 60g protein

14PM meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs and 2 slices of bergan bread 32.5g protein

17PM meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein, peanut butter and ff milk 50g protein

20PM meal 5: 2 steaks and jacket potato with bit of brocoli 20g of protein

23PM meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk and tbspoon of peanut butter 10g protein

thanks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

corporates said:


> If you want to maintain then 1g protein per lb of body weight, if you wanna gain then 1 to 1.5 gram. per day.
> 
> Cut carbs down, pasta and floury stuff like bread biscuits and cakes are a no go....no beer....no sugar sweets.


What your saying about protein has nothing to do with gaining or maintaining, you need to be in a calorie surplus to gain.

Don't cut all carbs down, pasta rice is fine. He is trying to gain.

OP don't have low fat, very important, med fat med carbs high pro

I understand it's hard to think fat is good but it really is, only good fats though, like in nuts, fish etc

Omega fats, fat in extra virgin olive oil all good stuff


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> Just found out what BMR is. My BMR IS aprox 2160.46.
> 
> and not sure what you mean by working out macros. I know i
> 
> am to eat high protein, medium carb, low fat. i think thats what i need


That seems a bit low for a bmr, mine is about 2700 and I'm 6'2 13.6 stone

Take into account anything you do during the day including training

Check it again then add 500 cals extra a day to gain


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> That seems a bit low for a bmr, mine is about 2700 and I'm 6'2 13.6 stone
> 
> Take into account anything you do during the day including training
> 
> Check it again then add 500 cals extra a day to gain


if i go on google search for BMR and click on the first BMR calculator. i type in my hieght, wieght and age it gives me that BMR.

Not sure what else i can change to make it correct

using the harris benedict formula if i x the BMR by 1.375 i get daily cals of 2970 that seems like an insane amount of food.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> if i go on google search for BMR and click on the first BMR calculator. i type in my hieght, wieght and age it gives me that BMR.
> 
> Not sure what else i can change to make it correct
> 
> using the harris benedict formula if i x the BMR by 1.375 i get daily cals of 2970 that seems like an insane amount of food.


The 2970 sounds more like it at your weight height, u get used to it mate, I eat 3500 a day now with ease, people on here eat even more 4000-5000.

Obviously you build up to this over a couple weeks, but I'd say build up to 3200-3500 a day then see how much your gaining a week, 1-2 pound is fine.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

eating 4 chicken breasts, 4 steaks, 3 jacket pots, and multiple shakes a day kinda starts getting expensive though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There's no need to eat all that mate, 1steak 1chick breast a day is fine after you add in eggs, oats, bread, pasta, rice, peanut butter, evoo, nuts, veg, tuna, pots etc

Obviously don't eat all that in one day but there's plenty of cheap options.

2 shakes a day is plenty, add things like oats, PB, evoo etc for more cals

Get in the diet section for more meal plans advice etc but I certainly don't spend loads of food but still get 3500.

Remember if your bulking you don't need to eat 100% clean so cals are quite easy to come by


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Off the top of my head, 8 pints of milk in asda is £2, 15 eggs are about £2.50, big block of cheese is about £3, 2pots of PB £2.50, split all that up into 3 days that's about 1600 cals for 3 days for a tenner, then add your steak, chick, tuna etc


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Off the top of my head, 8 pints of milk in asda is £2, 15 eggs are about £2.50, big block of cheese is about £3, 2pots of PB £2.50, split all that up into 3 days that's about 1600 cals for 3 days for a tenner, then add your steak, chick, tuna etc


ah right, thanks, i guess my calculations of how much cals are in a chick breast fillet and a steak are way off. I get a box of 20 chicken fillets from the butchers for £22 and 20 steakettes for £4 doesnt seem like theres much to them to be honest


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Try to get rump steak, quite cheap, I got a 350g one from asda today for £2.80 there's about 600 cals in one of them.

Look for deals, buy in bulk, u will get used to it.

Fat is calorie dense, put fish oil in your shake, drizzle evoo on meals, eat nuts etc all extra cals going in


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Get on myfitnesspal and keep track of what your eating through that, great app


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk

11AM meal 2: 2 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.

14PM meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs + jacket potato

17PM meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein, peanut butter and ff milk

20PM meal 5: 2 steaks and jacket potato with bit of brocoli 20g

23PM meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter

if my calculations are correct, which they probably arent, i think that should be at 2500 cals based off the type of food i have

do you think that sounds about right?

cheers


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> 08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk
> 
> 11AM meal 2: 2 chicken breast and 75g of uncooked basmati rice.
> 
> ...


Tbh it depends on size of pot, size of steak, which pro u use, how much milk u have etc etc

That's a good template of food but change it for other things u like and don't eat the same thing every day, get on myfitnesspal and start tracking everything u eat in a day and u can see where u need to add things in.

Btw why are u having uncooked rice?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

no idea, someone recommended it haha. and is it not ok to eat the same thing every day?

i really dont mind it

if anything it makes things easier so i dont have to worry about things, once i know what i need im sorted.

and i can bulk buy everything i need whenever i need it. less hassle.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> no idea, someone recommended it haha. and is it not ok to eat the same thing every day?
> 
> i really dont mind it


Don't eat uncooked rice, that's mad, cook it! add spices, marinades, low sugar sauces etc so u don't get bored

U can eat the same everyday but will surely get bored after a week, if your going to though make sure u have a multi vit everyday so your not missing any vitamins from food your missing


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, i will cook the rice, and maybe swap rice for pasta every time i get bored of rice.

and i bought a 5 kilo bag of unflavoured impact whey protein from myprotein.com which i just got in the mail and its great. i also got a kilo bag of oatbran from them.and their multi vitamins. got enough pills for 4 pills a day for 60 days. Just waiting to see if i need anything else from them before i put the order in And im about to buy a 1kilo tub of peanut butter from them


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> Well, i will cook the rice, and maybe swap rice for pasta every time i get bored of rice.
> 
> and i bought a 5 kilo bag of unflavoured impact whey protein from myprotein.com which i just got in the mail and its great. i also got a kilo bag of oatbran from them.and their multi vitamins. got enough pills for 4 pills a day for 60 days. Just waiting to see if i need anything else from them before i put the order in And im about to buy a 1kilo tub of peanut butter from them


If the rda on the vits are 100% in 1 pill then u don't need 4 a day, check it.

The only other thing I'd suggest is fish oil, but u can get the supermarket own brand cheap, it's basically all the same.

Last 2 things : read the diet section, get on myfitnesspal


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> If the rda on the vits are 100% in 1 pill then u don't need 4 a day, check it.
> 
> The only other thing I'd suggest is fish oil, but u can get the supermarket own brand cheap, it's basically all the same.
> 
> Last 2 things : read the diet section, get on myfitnesspal


just on with signing up with the fitness pal account on my phone  and thanks will look into fish oil

and looking at meals in diet section 

Appreciate all the help


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No worries, we're here to help


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i just finished inputting all the data into that fitness pal... it worked out a goal for me of 3200 cals a day....

i put in all that information of the diet plan i just made and it states that all that food ads up to 3800 calories =/

is that good or bad? haha

i set my wieght as 200 pounds and a target wieght of 220 eventually, and gaining 1 pound per week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's good as you won't need as much as you thought, so it's cheaper 

That sounds like a good starting point, build up to 3200 over the next week then eat it everyday for a week then weight yourself anymore than 1-2 pound a week gain drop some cals, any less up the cals, simples


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

how do i know all that gain isnt fat though?

I would like to have my abs show. My top abs are showing only barely though. I always thought i just need less BF% and they would show


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> how do i know all that gain isnt fat though?
> 
> I would like to have my abs show. My top abs are showing only barely though. I always thought i just need less BF% and they would show


Your right low body fat will show abs, but the only way to get low bf is eating less cals than your maintance and you will build hardly any muscle.

U will put on a little bit of fat when bulking, it's inevitable, but u will gain some nice muscle, once you bulk up to where u want, u can then cut the bit of fat and keep the muscle.

It's very very hard to build muscle without a little fat gain unless your on AAS, but eat 90% clean and train hard and you will hardly notice the fat gain.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

So im likely to get a fatter stomach before i see any abs then yeah?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

U will put a little fat on, don't worry about it you won't actually get fat, if all you want Is abs then your going about it the wrong way


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well i would like to build a muscle everywhere else as well. as abs by them selves wouldnt look right

hopefully everything i am doing is what i need to build muscle mass in general and show abs


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

im just looking at the instant oats on myprotein it gives 70g of carbs per 100g added to a shake

is it worth me using this?

Any opinions are appreciated 

OK After looking into it, my revised new diet is the following:

08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk

11AM meal 2: 2 steaks and instant oats shake.

14PM meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs with brocoli

17PM meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein, peanut butter and ff milk

20PM meal 5: 2 chicken breasts and an instant oats shake

23PM meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter

Mon

Squat

Bench press

Dead Lift

Tues

Cardio

Abs

Wed

Squat

Barbell Rows

Overhead Press

Thurs

Cardio

Abs

Fri

Squat

Bench Press

Ordered everything in, and hopefully will start the full diet next monday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> im just looking at the instant oats on myprotein it gives 70g of carbs per 100g added to a shake
> 
> is it worth me using this?
> 
> ...


You missed out deadlift from Fridays A session.

If that diet works out at 3200 then yes it's fine.

Build up this week to your 3200 total and start Monday, do u understand how stronglifts works?

Also where are you training?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> You missed out deadlift from Fridays A session.
> 
> If that diet works out at 3200 then yes it's fine.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, didnt copy and paste the final line. Missed off deadlift.

I'm eating a bit more today. But now that i know how many cals things have, I think i probably usually eat about 800 cals a day lol

and i will be working in my garrage at home 

and i beleive i understand. correct me if im wrong but i do 5 sets, 1st set low wieght, then increase wieght after each set, and have the 5th and final set on the goal wieght?

thanks


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> oh yeah, didnt copy and paste the final line. Missed off deadlift.
> 
> I'm eating a bit more today. But now that i know how many cals things have, I think i probably usually eat about 800 cals a day lol
> 
> ...


ive always done the 5 sets with the same weight.....800 calories i bet you eat more


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

i might do, 800 is just a random estimate, but its atleast 1/4 of what im gonna be eating ahah


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

make this thread a journal and get a mod to move it to the relevant section bud


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

How do i make it a journal?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

start writing your diet/activitys/emotions/problems here and ask a mod to move it to the journal section


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> and i will be working in my garrage at home
> 
> and i beleive i understand. correct me if im wrong but i do 5 sets, 1st set low wieght, then increase wieght after each set, and have the 5th and final set on the goal wieght?
> 
> thanks


If your working out at home, do u have the right equipment? Squat rack, bench etc

On stronglifts 5x5 u keep the weight the same when u can do all 5 sets u increase weight next time


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah right. Ill keep the same wieght then. but no i dont have a squat rack, but i have two work benches that are sturdy i could use that are fixed two side walls haha  i have a bench press bench though


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> Ah right. Ill keep the same wieght then. but no i dont have a squat rack, but i have two work benches that are sturdy i could use that are fixed two side walls haha  i have a bench press bench though


crack on mate:thumbup1:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> crack on mate:thumbup1:


nothing wrong with it is there? haha


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> nothing wrong with it is there? haha


nope

1. Train your socks off in the gym, make sure your sweating all the way through and shattered after an hour. Add 2.5kg to our lifts each week

2. Eat as much as you can but as much clean food as you can. Make sure your always full and snack even when your not hungry

3. Rest hard which can be sleep, Reading, Watching tv just get some rest

4. Grow!!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

wont be at a gym mate, where i live gym prices are through the roof. rather not


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sean9461 said:


> wont be at a gym mate, where i live gym prices are through the roof. rather not


gym/garage/place of exercise just an expression mate lol


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> gym/garage/place of exercise just an expression mate lol


Ah right 

eating 3 eggs, 2 steaks, and 2 chicken fillets, with 2 shakes with 2 scoops in each today and some brocolli.

increasing tomorow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only thing I'd suggest extra mate is squat stands, as you have to be safe squatting, but look around the site you will see people make there own stuff.

I've got squat stands but I made some catchers out of wood, they look a bit like builders trestles, but do the job.

As long as your lifting, all the other stuff u can accumulate along the way.

I'd recommend you go on the stronglifts website, download there ebook and read through so you know exactly what your doing.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> The only thing I'd suggest extra mate is squat stands, as you have to be safe squatting, but look around the site you will see people make there own stuff.
> 
> I've got squat stands but I made some catchers out of wood, they look a bit like builders trestles, but do the job.
> 
> ...


my garrage isnt actually that big so i may not have enough room for stands, although i have work benches on each side which i can always rest the weights on before and after


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

one other thing thats worrying me. If im going to be eating alot of food. are 5 sets, 5 reps of squats, bench presses, and dead lifts enough to burn off those cals and build muscle rather than it just turning to fat?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait till you try doing anything after heavy squats, if your doing it right u will be fcuked after.

I urge you to read as much about the routine, on here, on google, wherever, get it right and you got no probs.

Plus ur doing 2 cardio seshs a week so I wouldn't worry, I dont do any cardio and I've put on just over a stone in just under 4 months and my waist size hadn't changed so it hadn't gone to my stomach.

Once u get started you can re-evaluate after a few weeks to see if u need to eat more/less.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

so would you say you do a similar thing to what i want to do?

and if so do your abs show?

and i have read about the routine, stating you should start low wieght then go higher each rep.

But someone on here said do the same wieght so i will keep the same wieght as well.

always start with squats then do the others.

thanks


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> so would you say you do a similar thing to what i want to do?
> 
> and if so do your abs show?
> 
> thanks


I'm just about to start 5x5 after a few months pi$$ing around with isolation routines, and I eat 3500 cals a day.

So quite similar.

I'm 32 waist, at 13.6 stone, 6'2

My abs don't show unless I tense but they didn't when I started, and tbh I'm not thinking about abs till I bulk up until about feb next year( hopefully about 15 odd stone) then I'll cut aNd have abs(and a decent body) for next summer


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice, i can see my abs well only barely. but aparinatly only i see them as when i ask someone else how it looks they say im seeing things lol

but i can only see a small outline 

hopefully working them will make them more defined, as well as bulking up


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Nice, i can see my abs well only barely. but aparinatly only i see them as when i ask someone else how it looks they say im seeing things lol
> 
> but i can only see a small outline
> 
> hopefully working them will make them more defined, as well as bulking up


OUUUCCCH! Just did my first attempt at this stronglifts workout. Did the max weight i could possibly lift. Really pushed my self.

im hurting like hell. I know it means its working but holy crap it hurts haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What exercises/weights did u do?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

squatting with starting out first set only 20kilos as i couldnt figure out how to hold bar properly as my collar bone was catching and hurting, eventually got it comfortable on second set got it to 30 kilos

then 3rd-5th at 30 kilos (bare in mind im weak so thats a lot for me lol)

dead lifted 50 kilos for 5 sets (not easy but possible)

and benched about 30 kilos for 5 sets (finding it very hard to get 5 reps with that)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh u shouldn't really be hurting straight after a workout, tired yes, but not hurting, that normally comes the day after, so make sure u haven't injured yourself.

Also if u have maxed out already then ur doing the routine wrong, your suppose to add weight every workout, so u start at about 50% or do of what u can do and then add.

Again I advise u to download the ebook and read the whole thing


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Tbh u shouldn't really be hurting straight after a workout, tired yes, but not hurting, that normally comes the day after, so make sure u haven't injured yourself.
> 
> Also if u have maxed out already then ur doing the routine wrong, your suppose to add weight every workout, so u start at about 50% or do of what u can do and then add.
> 
> Again I advise u to download the ebook and read the whole thing


Yeah, sorry forgot to mention. I have the ebook. Im aware i have to start with a lower wieght. I'm not planning to officially start until next monday. I'm waiting for a delivery of all the powders, food etc today. Was just testing to make sure i know how to do the exercises, and how much my max is before i start. 

woke up this morning with a few aches but not too bad, seems ok

thanks


----------

